# the most unhealthy desserts



## keyser soze (Feb 13, 2006)

anyone see this? 1,250 calories per slice, wow

*Snicker's Pie**
(recipe from BBC Food) 
1 package puff pastry
140g/5oz mascarpone cheese
110g/4oz cream cheese
50g/2oz sugar (superfine, preferably)
3 eggs
5 Snickers bars, chopped up

Preheat the oven to 400F.
Roll pastry to 1/4 inch thick and use to line an 8in pie pan.
Beat the mascarpone cheese, cream cheese and sugar together in a large bowl, until smooth.
Beat in eggs, one at a time.
Add the Snickers bars and fold in.
Pour mixture into pie pan, spreading to the edges.
Place in the oven for 10 minutes, then lower temperature to 350F for a 25 minutes more, until golden and set.
Allow to cool before serving.
does anyone else have any receipes for very unhealthy yet tasty desserts? i find it very interesting


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Got plenty.Just can't post them all here...


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 13, 2006)

can u post a few that arent too hard to make?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sure, give me a while to locate them. I have been busy putting them into Master Cook 9 Software. Are you looking for high end high calorie stuff? Extra sugar!


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 13, 2006)

extra sugar and fat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I used to work at Sweet Street Desserts. The items are all naturally made and amazingly rich and dense and so ungodly unhealthy it's not to be believed. If you want to kill yourself with tasty goodness (and let's face it, who doesn't!:look: ) almost anything will do as long as you use plenty of butter, sugar, eggs and cream. Here's the bonus hint. Use coconut oil in your chocolate for garnishing. The fat level will go through the roof!!!!:bounce:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Does this mean that you've solved the category problem in Master Cook?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I got it castironchef.Solved it thanks to your expert advice.Thanks man...


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I can say this cuz I just lost 55 lbs.
I don't think any recipe is unhealthy unless it contains processing stuffs, chemicals, and yadda yadda
I took processed food out of my diet. I had many extra pounds to lose but they came off. No exercise, nothing else except stress. I enjoy sweets every night. last night, strawberry tart with pastry cr. and ganache bottom.:bounce:


----------

